# gros bug graphique de Chrome sous Linux Mint



## Delgesu (29 Août 2012)

J'ai posté aussi sur les forums Chrome et Linux. Si quelqu'un a un indice, ça m'aiderait. Je suis sous Linux Mint Maya 13. Quand je lance Chrome, voici ce qui s'affiche à l'écran après quelques minutes:





Ceci ne se passe QUE avec Chrome, pas avec Firefox ou Midori. Quelqu'un a une idée du problème ? Je suis obligé de redémarrer l'ordinateur parce que le problème persiste même après avoir fermé Chrome.
J'ai installé Linux Mint sur un PC, et j'en suis très satisfait, à part ce désagrément. Linux, c'est vraiment le pied  :rateau:


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2012)

Essaye peut-être avec une autre version de Chrome (plus ancienne comme plus récente).

Pour éviter de redémarrer, tuer le serveur graphique devrait suffire, non ?


----------

